# Pawsabilities (Harrisburg, Pa March 12/13)



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

We went last year and it was a lot of fun! Rally o, a small agility course, doggy olympics, and lots of rescues/doggy organizations selling their wares. 

We are thinking about going again this year on the Saturday.

Is anyone else planning to attend?

Here is a link to their site:

PawsAbilities, an annual event by Susquehanna Service Dogs


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

bumping this is this weekend - it was so much fun. Sadly, we can't swing it this year but I hope other golden owners get to go and have a great time. Goldheart will most likely be there - a golden retriever rescue - so you can buy something from them to support their rescue.


----------

